# Tools for maintenance



## grsman (Apr 24, 2012)

Where can I get some nut drivers for maintenance of my locomotives/rolling stock?
I am not sure of the sizes I need. I guess they are all metric.
Tom


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

One option


Wiha screwdrivers I have are very good, you might try searching for their metric nut drivers


Jerry


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Try McMaster Carr, I beleve they have them. Also check out Micro Marc the should also have them.

Chuck


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I found a set at a cheap automotive tool shop. 

Alan


----------

